# New to trapping and need a little help



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm new at trapping and to this forum and would like to start by saying hi. I've been reading this forum for a little while and have learned enough to get me started. I made my first set this past sunday. It was a double dirthole set for ****, skunk or whatever I could catch. I used a #1 duke foothold and in one of the holes I used tuna and in the other I used a sweet mix of stuff I could find in the kitchen. I also used tree braches piled up as a backing. The first few days I had nothing and then the last couple of mornings the bait has been totally cleaned out of both holes but the trap wasn't even sprung either day. I keep re- baiting and keep getting it took. Does anyone out there have any suggestions as to what to do. I thought that maybe my dirtholes were too far from where my trap is bedded, so today I slipped in and leaving as little scent possible filled those wholes back in and made two new ones within about 4-5 inches away from the trap and baited them. I'm hoping maybe this will help. If anyone has any suggestions I would really appriciate them. Thanks in advance, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

First off I would like to welcome you to the forums. Secondly, welcome to trapping. The first attempts can be frustrating at best. When making your sets always remember that most animals will approach from the down wind side and at a 45 degree angle. Using a double dirt hole with your trap placed in between the holes and back 4 to 9 inches will catch most animals. The key to the double dirt hole is to dig your dirt holes at an angle so that the opening of each dirt hole will be facing towards your trap pan. If you were to place a long stick in each hole the sticks should cross each other directly over the pan of your trap. Also make sure that your dirt holes are deep enough. I dig mine close to a foot deep if I can. The deeper down the hole your bait is the harder it is for an animal to get it with out being caught. The longer you can keep him at your set the better your chances are of catching him. Not saying you cant catch and hold a **** in a #1 but a #1.5 would be a much better choice for ****.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, ND trapper. I appriciate the advice. I probably need to dig my holes deeper because right now they are only about 6 inches deep and it's makeing it too easy for them to get the bait. I also probably do need to get a #1.5. It would proably increase my catch rate. I'll be sure to post when I catch something. Thanks, KYtrapper


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

heard from another guy at a different forum that if you move the chain to the other side on the 1 longspring they will hold better because then the animal isn't pulling away from the spring it is pulling toward the spring where it is stronger.


----------



## KYtrapper (Dec 20, 2007)

I really appriciate everybody's sugestions. I got my first catch this morning and got to figure out what kept stealing the bait. It was a big ole' possum. It wasn't the prettiest looking thing ever but I'll take it.  Thanks again, KYtrapper


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

congrats on the grinner weather we like it or not grinners always seem to find our sets no matter how much experience you have


----------

